# كتاب Elements of information theory ,2nd edition



## mido41854 (5 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد 



اليوم اقدم لكم كتاب يبحث عنه الكثيرين وكنت ابحث عنه منذ فتره طويله ,وهو يعتبر افضل كتاب من نوعه فى هذا المجال وهو كتاب 
“Elements of Information Theory,” Second Edition, by Thomas Cover and Joy Thomas"





*Product Details*



*Hardcover:* 542 pages
*Publisher:* Wiley-Interscience; 99th edition (August 12, 1991)
*Language:* English
*ISBN-10:* 0471062596
*ISBN-13:* 978-0471062592
Up-to-date introduction to the field of information theory and its applications to communication theory, statistics, computer science, probability theory and the theory of investment

الان مع رابط التحميل

http://depositfiles.com/en/files/dwlzjhajb
http://extabit.com/file/28xmykewg128f
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5T2L9CVX


اسئلكم الدعاء فقط

​


----------

